# Who is it going to be? Who's going to take the Trophy?



## SoloDrifter1980 (Feb 3, 2019)

Facebook Superbowl Poll


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh yea I totally forgot that the big sportsball match is happening today. Go local sports team! I hope they can take the dreaded sports rival!

...

I don't know sportsball things...


----------



## SoloDrifter1980 (Feb 3, 2019)

EphemeralStick said:


> Oh yea I totally forgot that the big sportsball match is happening today. Go local sports team! I hope they can take the dreaded sports rival!
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't know sportsball things...


Eh, me either but hey, it's something to do and a conversation starter...


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Feb 3, 2019)

I prefer to refer to it as the Superb Owl


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 3, 2019)

Bread and circus for the masses. Grab your pork soda and half yourself a 'time.


----------



## SoloDrifter1980 (Feb 3, 2019)

noothgrush said:


> Bread and circus for the masses. Grab your pork soda and half yourself a 'time.


I'm not 'into' football but sometimes I use it to make a little money, but hey, each to their own. Not sure what kind of drink 'pork soda' is but doesn't sound very enticing...


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 3, 2019)

Its a song by the band Primus haha. And I watch football, been to a few NASCAR races in the Carolinas too. I enjoy it for what it is. I just like to study society and watch the way people go crazy over stupid shit that has no bearing on anything important in life.


----------



## Deleted member 21367 (Feb 3, 2019)

Primus sucks


----------



## SoloDrifter1980 (Feb 3, 2019)

noothgrush said:


> Its a song by the band Primus haha. And I watch football, been to a few NASCAR races in the Carolinas too. I enjoy it for what it is. I just like to study society and watch the way people go crazy over stupid shit that has no bearing on anything important in life.


Right... I just like taking advantage of these opportunities, preying on people's greed and ignorance; maybe a bad vice but tend to find it hard not to considering the sources...


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 4, 2019)

SoloDrifter1980 said:


> Right... I just like taking advantage of these opportunities, preying on people's greed and ignorance; maybe a bad vice but tend to find it hard not to considering the sources...



did ya do well this time?


----------



## SoloDrifter1980 (Feb 4, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> did ya do well this time?


No, lost out on $20, ugh, only game I watch and gamble on...all well. Just go back out and get the lost money back and did within half an hour, lol


----------



## Deleted member 21367 (Feb 4, 2019)

Easy come easy go


----------

